# AARHUS | Mindet 6 | 144m | 38 fl | U/C



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)

39 floors, with app 1.000 m2 on each floor.
Shops, cafes and restaurants.
Rooftop garden.
Construction start 2022. Expected completed in 2026.
Architects: C.F. Møller.






Visionen for projektet på Mindet 6 i Aarhus – Læs med her


Ejendomsselskabet Olav de Lindes visioner for projektet på Mindet 6 på Aarhus Havn. Find flere informationer og læs mere her – Læs mere om projektet her




www.olavdelinde.dk













Mindet 6, Aarhus Havn


Et lyst, skulpturelt tårn og landmark ved Aarhus Havn, der forener byliv og kulturhistorie med nye, attraktive kultur- og erhvervs-faciliteter samt offentlige restauranter i samme bygning.




www.cfmoller.com


----------



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)

Mindet 6 - erhverv - Licitationen











Se tegninger og visualiseringer: Aarhus Byråd skærer lidt af toppen og godkender 139 meter høje Mindet 6


Trods 243 høringssvar og en heftig debat stemte Aarhus Byråd tirsdag aften for lokalplan 1147, der giver ejendomsudvikler Olav de Linde lov til at opføre den 39 etager høje bygning Mindet 6. To etager og syv meter er skåret af som følge af kritikken.




byrummonitor.dk













139 meter højhus står klar om fire år: Så mange har reserveret en plads


Olav de Lindes byggeselskab tæller ned til byggestart på det 139 meter højhus på Mindet. 40.000 kvm kontorlokaler er klar til udlejning i 2026, og halvdelen er allerede forhåndsreserveret af mulige lejere.




jyllands-posten.dk







> Olav de Lindes byggeselskab tæller ned til byggestart på det 139 meter højhus på Mindet. 40.000 kvm kontorlokaler er klar til udlejning i 2026, og halvdelen er allerede forhåndsreserveret af mulige lejere.





> Olav de Linde's construction company to start construction on the 139-meter high-rise building on Mindet. 40,000 sqm of office space is ready for rent in 2026, and half is already pre-booked by potential tenants.











Nu er det afgjort: Omdiskuteret højhus bliver bygget


Efter flere års debat er det blevet vedtaget, at der skal bygges et højhus på Mindet 6 i Aarhus.




aarhus.lokalavisen.dk


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

Pretty impressive for a danish city of that size 👌


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

May soon have better skyline than Copenhagen.


----------



## BVDublin (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice proposal but if I understand the articles correctly it is not UC yet. Am I wrong?


----------



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)

BVDublin said:


> Nice proposal but if I understand the articles correctly it is not UC yet. Am I wrong?


Yeah, you are probably correct, in the danish articles you get the impression that they are starting right away (at the very least here in this spring), but they probably haven't started digging as we speak. If you think a moderator should move it to "proposed highrises" until there is actual confirmation on the ground, then fine by me.


----------



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)

^^



Blingchampion said:


> The projects has started!!





Blingchampion said:


> 143 meters completed in 2026.
> 1 meter more than Lighthouse.





Blingchampion said:


> Højere end Lighthouse?: Nu starter byggeriet af ny Aarhus-kæmpe
> 
> 
> 143 meter og dermed én meter højere Lighthouse. Det er den højde, Ejendomsselskabet Olav de Linde sigter efter at ramme med det kæmpestore kontorbyggeri, der snart skyder frem på Sydhavnen.
> ...


The project has now started!
It is U/C !


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

from that article I gathered that partial demolition on the building that currently occupies the site has begun. We don't consider a project under construction until work on the foundation for the new building begins. Hopefully there will be some up close photos so we can determine when we can move this thread.


----------



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)

Its tricky 



https://aarhus.lokalavisen.dk/samfund/ECE13939089/kaempe-paa-vej-i-sydhavnen-nu-gaar-byggeriet-af-olav-de-lindes-omstridte-kontorhoejhus-i-gang/





> »Vi er i gang med at pille de ting ud af bygningen, som vi vil bevare, inden den skal renses for for forskellige giftstoffer fra maling, gulvbelægning og lignende,« fortæller byudvikler Olav de Linde til Lokalavisen Aarhus.





> "We are in the process of peeling the things out of the building that we want to preserve before it has to be cleaned of various toxins from paint, flooring and the like," city developer Olav de Linde tells Lokalavisen Aarhus.


But ok, if you think we should wait for photos, then ok.


----------



## aarhusiensis (Dec 27, 2017)

^^



https://aarhus.lokalavisen.dk/samfund/ECE13939089/kaempe-paa-vej-i-sydhavnen-nu-gaar-byggeriet-af-olav-de-lindes-omstridte-kontorhoejhus-i-gang/





> "We are in the process of peeling the things out of the building that we want to preserve before it has to be cleaned of various toxins from paint, flooring and the like," city developer Olav de Linde tells Lokalavisen Aarhus.





> The more than 100-year-old building will be partly preserved and integrated into the high-rise building as a base. Therefore, the project starts with cutting a core of 1,000 sqm. of the building out, and in that core the high-rise building is then erected.


----------



## Fluxit (Jan 5, 2015)

The project has started now.









Olav de Linde om Danmarks højeste kontorhus: »Folk kan godt se, at det her er det absolut bedste projekt«


Manglen på medarbejdere øger efterspørgslen efter moderne kontorlokaler i Aarhus C, siger erhvervsmægler. I 2027 står Olav de Linde klar med 48.000 kvm i Danmarks højeste kontorhus, og han frygter ikke tomgang.




jyllands-posten.dk













Google translate of the danish text:


> The construction site for the high-rise building at Mindet has been arranged, and construction has begun. The white factory building is preserved and renovated, and the high-rise building is built next to it.





> The real estate company Olav de Linde has started the construction of Denmark's tallest office building at 139 meters.


----------



## Fluxit (Jan 5, 2015)

Nedrivning godt i gang: Her skal Danmarks højeste kontorbygning stå


Forberedelserne til byggeriet, der skal skabe Danmarks højeste kontorbygning er så småt begyndt. Man begynder nu at kunne se, hvor den tårnhøje bygning kommer til at stå.




stiften.dk





















Demolishing ended, construction has started.


----------



## Fluxit (Jan 5, 2015)

Blingchampion said:


> New video of the progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video from the area.


----------



## Fluxit (Jan 5, 2015)

After some activity, and some piling/groundwork/construction, the rest of the area is now cleared.
Ready for the next phase, presumably.








From today.


----------



## Coolest (Nov 27, 2015)

It is under construction now.








Se video: Danmarks første elektriske gravemaskine testes ved højhusbyggeri i Aarhus


Opførelsen af Danmarks højeste kontorhus Mindet 6 er også et forsøgslaboratorium for fremtidens grønne byggeplads. Her samarbejder bygherre og entreprenør med Volvo og Teknologisk Institut.




stiften.dk


----------



## Fluxit (Jan 5, 2015)

Coolest said:


> It is under construction now.


It is definitely under construction now, with misc. forms of foundation work.


----------



## RookieDreams (Jun 4, 2017)

^^



Coolest said:


> It is under construction now.


Article (In danish) about the foundation work, in progress:








Se video: Danmarks første elektriske gravemaskine testes ved højhusbyggeri i Aarhus


Opførelsen af Danmarks højeste kontorhus Mindet 6 er også et forsøgslaboratorium for fremtidens grønne byggeplads. Her samarbejder bygherre og entreprenør med Volvo og Teknologisk Institut.




stiften.dk





Will be very interesting to follow in 2023 !


----------



## 8y8 (9 d ago)

What a great location for a landmark building. Nice to see that smaller European cities are also getting more open towards highrise development.


----------

